# whats magical and whats not?



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

oke so i dont have a indepth knowledge of all the warhammer races. what units from what race have magical attacks of their own or have easy access to them?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

all deamon attacks count as magical, chaos knights have magic attacks unless upgraded to lances and most characters have access to magic weapons as do some high elf unit champions. is there anything specific you need to know.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Also I believe that grave guard and black knights from the vamp counts army book attacks are magical.

Afaik Grail Knights are in the same boat.


----------



## Queer_Farseer (Jul 14, 2008)

All daemons, chaos knights, some undead units and ogre yhetees


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Also remember that any unit who's champion can take a magic weapon also have some small access to magical attacks.

To summarise what people have put so far:

*Units with naturally magical attacks*
All demons
Chaos Knights with Ensorcelled Blades
Grave Guard
Black Knights
Ogre Yhetees
Grail Knights

*Units with a champion who can take a magic weapon*
Chaos Chosen

I'll try and keep this post updated as people post more


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

For Skaven, all warp stone weapons are magical, so gutter runners as well as jezzails, and warp lightning cannons. some wood elf units can get access to magical arrows I think.

AFAIK, You'll find for most armies there are one or two elite rank and file units that are/can be armed with all magical weapons, but rarely more than that, and sometimes a warmachine or upgrade (e.g. dwarven runes) which can be given to certain other units.


----------



## Master Andael (Jan 18, 2008)

maddermax said:


> For Skaven, all warp stone weapons are magical, so gutter runners as well as jezzails, and warp lightning cannons.


The weapons of gutter runners are only magical when they are poisened.

The attacks of dryads, treekin and treemans are also magical.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

just so were sure poisonous attacks are not magical AFAIK or can skaven be poisoned and than be magical? that sounds weird. the reason i started this post is that it might be handy to note in a list what is a magical attack and what isnt. so we know what works on ethereal and what doesnt.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Master Andael said:


> The attacks of dryads, treekin and treemans are also magical.


Yeah, all Forest Spirits isn't it?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

All Magic Weapons are Magical.

Chaos Knights Ensorcelled Weapons (not Lances) are Magical.

All Forest Spirits have Magical Attacks.

All Wights have Magical Attacks

The Spells that grant uses as combat weapons (such as The Flaming Sword) are Magical.

Yhetee's Ice Weapons are Magical

Tomb Kings Tomb Guard, I think are magical.

And any attack that says it's magical is a magical attack, and can hurt the Ethereal Creatures. Unless it specifically states it's a Magical Attack, then poison is not magical.

All Dwarven Runic Weapons are magical, as are any Dwarven Engineering Runes that effect the projectile (such as the rune which causes Flaming Attacks, or gain +1 to hit Flyers)

A High Elven Unit Champion has access to a Magic Item that makes all of his units attacks Magical.

All daemonic attacks are Magical.


----------



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

Skaven do have magic weapons:



Skaven army book said:


> The following Skaven weapons contain enough warpstone to count as magical


Assassins & Gutter Runner weapons
Plague censer's gas and hits
Warlock Engineers' warp-blades, warplock pistols
poisoned wind globes
jezzails
ratling guns
warpfire throwers
warp-lightning cannons


In the case of some, this will mean that they have magical and poisoned weapons (assassins and gutter runners for example)

Kuffy


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Gharof von Carstein said:


> just so were sure poisonous attacks are not magical AFAIK or can skaven be poisoned and than be magical? that sounds weird. the reason i started this post is that it might be handy to note in a list what is a magical attack and what isnt. so we know what works on ethereal and what doesnt.


Sorry for the confusion, Master Andael is quite right, Gutter runner's weapons only count as magical when they are upgraded to poisoned weapons (at extra cost). so when upgraded they become both magical and poisoned. The same rule applies to Skaven assassins, but they always have them (so poisoned and magical), without having to upgrade.

This is a special skaven rule, so normal poisoned weapons are not magical, as you say.


----------

